# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  i know how ali dies and its not what you think

## Bad Wolf

ali gets hit by a car, *not* stabbed, although macki is back

just read inside soap and its confirmed, it also hints that another well loved cast member is heading off to the village in the sky

----------


## Chris_2k11

The other one could be Cameron...

----------


## Bad Wolf

oh yeh- isnt he meant to get terminal cancer????

----------


## Lennie

Yeah its planned for 10th Annivarsary of Hollyoaks, i also heard Cameron dies

----------


## bubblegum_fairy

i've saw hte funeral photo's on Chris Fountains site, look so sad.
Justin gets arrested for the murder of Maki though.

----------


## gbnut

we already new that he did not get stabbed.  he is ment to stab maki and then get run over by his drunk sister mel!!!! that is the rumers anyway

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Oooh, I heard about Ali getting run over and Cameron dying of cancer. Does anyone know when these story lines are going to air?

----------


## willow

its really sad i like both cameron and ali,

----------


## gbnut

> Oooh, I heard about Ali getting run over and Cameron dying of cancer. Does anyone know when these story lines are going to air?


the sceens have been shot for the stabbing of maki and funeral of ali so it should be in the next 6 weeks.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Thanks! :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Can't wait!

----------


## di marco

at the end of last nights epi when ali died it was so sad and justins face bless him!  i liked the way the did it when richard and darlene were fighting and justin just shouted hes dead and they all went running over

----------


## true.moon

i no
and justin kept calling him bro
ahhhhhhh

----------


## willow

i am going to have to watch the omnibus on sunday!!! i flipping missed it!!

----------


## true.moon

im prob gona watch it again too

----------


## true.moon

where were you?

----------


## willow

travelling home from cornwall!!!

----------


## true.moon

was it fun

----------


## willow

it was ok!! really upset that i missed the hollyoaks i really wanted to see though!!!
i have got to do all the unpacking now!!

----------


## true.moon

well try not to miss it tommorow

----------


## Bad Wolf

mondays episode (on e4 last night) is mainly concerned with steph flirting with sam- much to zara'a annoyance, becca and namcy dress shopping and justin being interviewed by the police, and darlene blames her dad, ob offers to get rude with zara (its her birthday) and max comforts sophie

----------


## true.moon

sounds good
thanks

----------


## di marco

> i am going to have to watch the omnibus on sunday!!! i flipping missed it!!


yeh you should def watch the omnibus, you cant miss it!

----------


## di marco

> mondays episode (on e4 last night) is mainly concerned with steph flirting with sam- much to zara'a annoyance, becca and namcy dress shopping and justin being interviewed by the police, and darlene blames her dad, ob offers to get rude with zara (its her birthday) and max comforts sophie


sounds good

----------


## true.moon

cant wait

----------


## Chris_2k11

> mondays episode (on e4 last night) is mainly concerned with steph flirting with sam- much to zara'a annoyance, becca and namcy dress shopping and justin being interviewed by the police, and darlene blames her dad, ob offers to get rude with zara (its her birthday) and max comforts sophie


Roll on Monday's eppy!   :Cheer:  Can't wait to see the bit with Darlene and her Dad! I bet he was with his bit on the side when they were trying to get in touch with him!   :Mad:

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah me either bring on Monday. I hope Darlene confess all to liz i wonder what Liz will do.

----------


## di marco

> Roll on Monday's eppy!   Can't wait to see the bit with Darlene and her Dad! I bet he was with his bit on the side when they were trying to get in touch with him!


yeh i bet he was too

----------

